# jld404 ...



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Below is directly from the product PDF. Life of the unit is 10^5 or 100,000 I assume Hours. 

Pete 


http://www.lightobject.info/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=27

Specification
• Input range: Current: 0~9999A(need a DC shunt) : +/- 0.5%FS+3d; 0~500VDC (0.5% FS+3d)
• Input mode: Common Ground
• Sampling: 3times/sec
• Overload: “EEEE” or “-EEE”
• Expandable(need a proper DC shunt, programmable)
• Power 0.001W~9999KW
• DC Accuracy: +/- 1%
• LED Display: Power (Blue/0.56”)
• Operating Power: DC8-30V/2W
• Temperature: 0~ +50’C
• Humidity: <<85% RH
• Relay: AC220V/3A
• Relay Life Span: 10^5
• Dimension: 96*48*82(mm), Mounting hole: 92*44(mm)


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

crackerjackz said:


> I was looking for the wiring diagrams for the jld 404 ...
> 
> fell on this website ...
> 
> ...


That is the time limit on the elapsed time function


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

grip911 said:


> That is the time limit on the elapsed time function



Lol that actually makes sense now that i know the answer lol


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Below is directly from the product PDF. Life of the unit is 10^5 or 100,000 I assume Hours.
> ...
> • Relay Life Span: 10^5


FWIW, relay life span is usually specified in number of cycles at full load.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Anybody experience failures of the JLD404? mine lasted a few days over a year and died, no display or led's. I will take a look and see if I can repair, and keep as a spare.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I had one that was gimpy and would randomly reset. Lightobjects replaced it no problem.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I had one that was gimpy and would randomly reset. Lightobjects replaced it no problem.


How old was the one you sent back? Still under warranty?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

As it turns out, the isolated dc/dc supply had failed. The JLD meter is fine.
I guess I have a spare now  Probably should have troubleshot first then order instead of the other way around.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't find my records on how old it was. 

Can't have enough of em! I have 2, but should have ordered another...new cells are here and I'll have to pull one from the car to balance em.

When you say the DC-DC failed, you mean an external one? JLDs have em built-in, so you don't need another.


----------

